# FBQ 2496 Dj setup help.



## mrbombastic (Mar 14, 2008)

I just purchase a fbq2496 for my dj sound system. It will be connected to my low sub for 
feedback problem. I need some help on programming it. I would like to use the parametric 
eq 30 - 90 hz for bass boost with feedback destroying for my mic stage at live events. 
Could you give me some help on how to program the fbq2496. The 2496 is connected to my 
mixer sub out and my low sub crossover. How do i set the filter to a 6db boost 30 - 90 hz and use it also as a feedback destroyer. Thanks, note this is used strictly on low subs.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Howdy don and welcome to the Shack.

It sounds like maybe you will want to look over the BFD Guide. Trying to teach you how to program it in a forum thread will be a real challenge. The Guide should help you fine with the boosting part (see page two - Manual Method), but as far as the feedback, I would simply follow the provided manual instructions for that. I am not sure you can do both at one time.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Don,

With the FBQ connected to your mixer’s sub out, you won’t be able to do both sub EQ and feedback eliminating (at least, none above the crossover frequency). To do both, you would have to connect the EQ in front of your crossover. Naturally, any 30-90 Hz boost you do with it connected like that will affect the main speakers as well as the subs. 

Another option, if your mixer has an insert for the mic channel, you could patch one channel of the FBQ there, and use the other channel for the sub out, as you have done now.

Also, when you say you want to boost between 30-90 Hz, that’s pretty much the full range of the sub, isn’t it? Why not just turn the sub up?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mrbombastic (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I dj parties my fbq is only use for the sub, not mains, Is it possible to use 1 filter for peq set to 80 hz and use the other filters for single shot or auto filter. My rig is setup for 4 way highs, mid, low mid,& sub. High to low mid is feed from my main to a dbx driverack PA and and my sub to the fbq.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Is it possible to use 1 filter for peq set to 80 hz and use the other filters for single shot or auto filter.


The FBQ is a bit different than the BFD most of us use, but it should be possible - if you connect the FBQ in front of the driverack. The manual can give you further instructions on how and if you can use parametric and feedback controls simultaneously.

Doesn’t the driverack have parametric equalizing? You could use that to take care of your feedback problem w/o inserting another processor in your main-channel signal chain.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mrbombastic (Mar 14, 2008)

The driverack is connected to my main out on the mixer and is used for high, mid, and low mid. the FBQ will be connected to my sub out on my mixer going to my sub amp.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If that’s the way you intend to keep the FBQ connected, then no you can’t use it for feedback control. Unless you’re having low frequency feedback.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mrbombastic (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes the feedback is low freq and is coming only from my subs, my main out (high, mid, low mid) feedback is being taking care of by the driverack.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Have you tried turning down the bass in your mic? Or engaging the high pass filter on that channel of the mixer?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mrbombastic (Mar 14, 2008)

When i turn down the bass on the mic channel down, the mic sounds thinny, the trouble is i get these bass feedback when i play in small compact spaces. I thank you for all the info


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

In that case... just do like Wayne suggested... turn up the bass to boost it all and then let the FBQ do its thing with the feedback. I will automatically destroy any feedback. The manual should explain how to set that up. We mainly deal with using it for the parametric equalizer.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> When i turn down the bass on the mic channel down, the mic sounds thinny,


Well, I see people using too much bass in vocal mics all the time. 

It should be considered: What is the ultimate goal of a sound system? Ideally, it should sound _natural,_ only louder, should it not? After all, that’s what “high fidelity” means. Keeping that in mind, what does your voice sound like without amplification, vs. with the mic through system? Without amplification, I doubt your voice has a boomy, resonating bottom end. So amplified, it shouldn’t either! So yes, your voice probably _should_ sound a bit “thin” through the PA system, because that’s the way it sounds _without_ the system.

Of course, some people think it sounds better with excessive bass, so if that’s what floats your boat...

Regards,
Wayne


----------

